# Probleme beim Hochfahren von WIN XP



## janratlos (23 April 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Problem paßt zwar nicht unbedingt zu Computerbetrug oder Dialerschutz, aber vielleicht hat es ja doch irgendwie etwas damit zu tun...und zwar:

Wenn ich meinen PC hochfahre, läuft alles genauso ab wie immer....es erscheint das Windows XP Zeichen, und schließlich wird der Bildschirm schwarz und der PC hört auf sich hochzufahren...Es passiert nix mehr...Jetzt muss man den PC am Tower ausschalten...5 sec. warten und wieder einschalten...dann fährt er wieder normal hoch...mit der Seite "Windows im abgesicherten Modus" starten oder "Windows normal starten"....Wenn ich jetzt Windows normal weiterstarte....dan fährt er ganz normal hoch und alles funktioniert einwandfrei...

Schalte ich den PC dann wieder ab, bzw. fahre ihn runter und wieder hoch, funktioniert alles ohne Probleme...es kommt mir fast so vor, als macht er das nur, wenn er kalt ist....irgendwie komisch..aber es nervt halt, das man den PC immer zweimal hochfahren muss wenn man eine "PC Sitzung" beginnen möchte...Kennt das Problem hier auch jemand...bzw. weiß wie ich das evtl. beheben kann?!

Vielen Dank, und Grüße,
janratlos


----------



## Counselor (23 April 2004)

Beim Starten wird dir ziemlich am Anfang angeboten, mit der Taste F8 erweiterte Startoptionen aufzurufen. Drücke da mal F8 und wähle dort die Option, mit der ein Protokoll über den Bootvorgang angelegt wird. 

Dadurch wird im Verzeichnis c:\winnt die Datei ntbtlog.txt angelegt. Deren Inhalt gibt Aufschluss über den Bootfehler.

Was steht im Systemereignisprotokoll? (Start -> Ausführen -> EventVwr eintippen, dann OK drücken und das Systemlog auswählen; dort interessieren Meldungen mit einem roten Kreuz).


----------



## janratlos (23 April 2004)

@counselor

danke für deinen tipp...ich habe jetzt mal zwei logs erstellt...wenn ich jetzt nicht total durcheinander gekommen bin, dann müßte das erste log den fehler beinhalten...und der zweite log müßte fehlerfrei sein...leider kann damit nichts weiter anfangen...aber vielelicht weiß ja jemand hilfe, bzw. kann diese dinger lesen

LOG1 - mit Fehler:
 Service Pack 1 4 23 2004 17:13:20.500
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Treiber geladen pci.sys
Treiber geladen isapnp.sys
Treiber geladen viaide.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Treiber geladen MountMgr.sys
Treiber geladen ftdisk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS
Treiber geladen dmload.sys
Treiber geladen dmio.sys
Treiber geladen PartMgr.sys
Treiber geladen VolSnap.sys
Treiber geladen atapi.sys
Treiber geladen disk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Treiber geladen sr.sys
Treiber geladen KSecDD.sys
Treiber geladen Ntfs.sys
Treiber geladen NDIS.sys
Treiber geladen viaagp.sys
Treiber geladen Mup.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ati2mpaa.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Imapi.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\HCF_MSFT.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Modem.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\es1371mp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sfloppy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Changer.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdaudio.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mnmdd.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\adildr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fips.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\adiusbae.sys

LOG2 - ohne Fehler:
Service Pack 1 4 23 2004 15:25:54.500
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Treiber geladen pci.sys
Treiber geladen isapnp.sys
Treiber geladen viaide.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Treiber geladen MountMgr.sys
Treiber geladen ftdisk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS
Treiber geladen dmload.sys
Treiber geladen dmio.sys
Treiber geladen PartMgr.sys
Treiber geladen VolSnap.sys
Treiber geladen atapi.sys
Treiber geladen disk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Treiber geladen sr.sys
Treiber geladen KSecDD.sys
Treiber geladen Ntfs.sys
Treiber geladen NDIS.sys
Treiber geladen viaagp.sys
Treiber geladen Mup.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ati2mpaa.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Imapi.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\HCF_MSFT.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Modem.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\es1371mp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sfloppy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Changer.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdaudio.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mnmdd.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fips.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\adildr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\adiusbae.sys
Treiber geladen \??\C:\Programme\OfficeScan NT\TmPreFlt.sys
Treiber geladen \??\C:\Programme\OfficeScan NT\VSApiNt.sys
Treiber geladen \??\C:\Programme\OfficeScan NT\TmXPFlt.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\adildr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ParVdm.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys

Vielen Dank & Gruß!


----------



## Counselor (23 April 2004)

Da kann man was rauslesen:

1) Der Absturz erfolgt beim Laden des Trend Micro Virenscanners (nämlich beim Laden des Scan Engine Kernel Treibers).
2) Es gibt Probleme mit folgender Hardware:
    a) Toshiba Libretto Floppy Controller und SCSI Floppy Laufwerk (Diskette)
    b) CD-ROM (SCSI Treiber und Audiofiltertreiber)
    c) Netzwerkhardware (Winsock Treiber, SMB Miniredirector, NDIS Proxy gehen nicht).
3) Außerdem geht das IO2 Load-Balancing nicht, dh der Hauptprozessor kann keine Lastverteilung mit IO2 Geräten, wie zB dem Festplattenkontroller vornehmen. Das bremst das System aus.

Du solltest die betroffene Hardware im Gerätemanager deinstallieren, ebenso den Virenscanner. Anschliessend den Rechner runterfahren, alle Stecker abziehen. Prüfe danach, ob die betroffenen Geräte richtig eingebaut sind, und ob Steckverbindugen und Kabel ok sind (dh auch diese Stecker abziehen und wieder einstecken). Danach startest du das System wieder und installierst die Treiber, sowie den Virenscanner  neu.


----------



## dotshead (23 April 2004)

Und jetzt behaupte einer nochmal Windows wäre einfach.


----------



## Avor (23 April 2004)

> Und jetzt behaupte einer nochmal Windows wäre einfach.



@dotshead,

wenn Du das schon sagst. Ich bin schon in der 8. Zeile bei "Treiber geladen isapnp.sys" in Ohnmacht gefallen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Counselor (24 April 2004)

@Avor:


```
Wer surft so spät durch Nacht und Netze?
Es ist der Avor in wilder Hetze!
Er hält sein Windows fest im Arm,
und auch dem Modem ist schon warm.

"Mein Windows, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht?"
"Siehst, Avor, du den Dialer nicht?
Den Dialerkönig mit Macro und Wurm?"
"Mein Windows - es ist nur ein Datensturm."

"Betriebssystem, komm geh mit mir!
Gar schöne Spiele spiel ich mit dir;
Manch' bunte WebSites sind an dem Strand,
und auf den Servern gibt's viel Tand."

"Mein Avor, mein Avor, und hörest du nicht,
was der Dialer mir leise verspricht?"
"Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Kind;
es piepst nur das Modem, das wieder mal spinnt."

"Willst, feines Windows, du mit mir gehn?
Mein Dialer soll dich kitzeln schön,
meine Routinen werden die Bytes dir recht schütteln,
und löschen und deine Dateien gut rütteln!"

"Mein Avor, mein Avor, und siehst du nicht dort
des Dialer's EXE am düsteren Ort?"
"Mein Windows, mein Windows, ich seh's genau;
es glimmt doch mein alter Schirm nur so grau."

"Ich liebe dich, mich reizt deine DLL;
und willst du gleich booten
dann lösch ich dich schnell."

"Mein Avor, mein Avor, die Platte läuft an!
Dialer hat mir ein Leid angetan!"

Dem Surfer graust's, er klickt geschwind,
und in der Leitung das Bit gerinnt;
er kappt die Verbindung mit Müh' und Not,
jedoch zu spät - der Bildschirm bleibt tot.
```


----------



## Avor (24 April 2004)

@Counselor



> Dem Surfer graust's, er klickt geschwind,
> und in der Leitung das Bit gerinnt;
> er kappt die Verbindung mit Müh' und Not,
> jedoch zu spät - der Bildschirm bleibt tot.




Windofs, Windofs “ ruft´s aus dem Wald ,
"bin 98 und win  schon zu alt.
Bin doof, bin doof” kommt´s als Echo zurück
mit diesem  Scheißdreck hab´ich kein Glück!”

“Zu Hilfe!” ruft ein Avor, sehr zerzaust,
weil er zu wild durchs Netz gebraust
und mit seinem  Internet Explorrer
in die Hände fiel manch üblem Schnorrer.
Der IE ist ja auch schon  oft geflickt
weil er von Haus aus  sicherheitsgelückt 
und trotz fleißig zugestopfter Lücken 
er abstürzt meist aus freien Stücken.

Wie lange so ein Abdäht dauert,
mit Modem jedesmal 10 Mehgabeit
und man zitternd vor der Kiste lauert
bei 9,9 MB heißt´s “Nicht bereit!
weil ein allgemeiner Schutz verletzt
wird die Anwendung beendet jetzt.
Versuchen sie es später mal  erneut!”
Wie oft hab´ich diesen Kauf bereut,
denn das ganze Upgedate ist bescheuert  
weils auch die Onleinzeiten sehr  verteuert.

“Windofs, Windofs”, ruft´s aus dem Wald
“Dein System ist wirklich  schon zu alt!
Oh, mein Avor du bist wie immer  nicht abdäht
und  kommst deshalb auch meist  zu spät
Wie willst im Netz du Runden dreh´n
und kannst die   Sprache nicht  verstehen?
Glaub mir, ich bin Bill, dein König!
Vierhundert Megabeit sind viel zu wenig
und um zu sammeln jeden Spam,
reicht auch nicht dein kleiner  RAM.


Auch allen Mitleidenden einen erholsamen  Sonntag!

Gruß Avor


----------



## janratlos (24 April 2004)

@ counselor

wow
vielen dank für deine hilfreichen tipps...jetzt hängt es wohl an mir
...Auf jeden Fall...VIELEN DANK und ein schönes WE!

Grüße,
j.


----------



## jdocker (24 April 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt behaupte einer nochmal Windows wäre einfach.



Dazu nur:

Bei einer Computermesse  (auf der ComDex) hat Bill Gates die Computer-Industrie mit der Auto-Industrie verglichen und das folgende Statement gemacht: "Wenn General Motors (GM) mit der Technologie so mitgehalten hätte, wie die Computer Industrie, dann würden wir heute alle 25-Dollar-Autos fahren, die 1000 Meilen pro Gallone Sprit fahren würden." 
Als Antwort darauf veröffentlichte General Motors (von Mr. Welch selbst) eine Presse-Erklärung mit folgendem Inhalt: Wenn General Motors eine Technologie wie Microsoft entwickelt hätte, dann würden wir heute alle Autos mit folgenden Eigenschaften fahren: 

1. Ihr Auto würde ohne erkennbaren Grund zweimal am Tag einen Unfall haben. 

2. Jedesmal, wenn die Linien auf der Straße neu gezeichnet werden würden, müßte man ein neues Auto kaufen. 

3. Gelegentlich würde ein Auto ohne erkennbaren Grund auf der Autobahn einfach ausgehen und man würde das einfach akzeptieren, neu starten und weiterfahren. 

4. Wenn man bestimmte Manöver durchführt, wie z.B. eine Linkskurve, würde das Auto einfach ausgehen und sich weigern., neu zu starten. Man müßte dann den Motor erneut installieren. 

5. Man kann nur alleine in dem Auto sitzen, es sei denn, man kauft "Car95" oder "CarNT". Aber dann müßte man jeden Sitz einzeln bezahlen. 

6. Macintosh würde Autos herstellen, die mit Sonnenenergie fahren, zuverlässiger laufen, fünfmal so schnell und doppelt so leicht zu fahren sind, aber sie laufen nur auf 5% der Straßen. 

7. Die Öl-Kontroll- Leuchte, die Warnlampen für Temperatur und Batterie würden durch eine "Genereller Auto-Fehler" Warnlampe ersetzt. 

8. Neue Sitze würden erfordern, daß alle die selbe Gesäß-Größe haben. 

9. Das Airbag-System würde Sie fragen: "Sind Sie sicher?" bevor es auslöst. 

10. Gelegentlich würde das Auto Sie ohne erkennbaren Grund aussperren. Sie können nur mit einem Trick wieder aufschließen, und zwar müßten Sie gleichzeitig den Türgriff ziehen, den Schlüssel drehen und mit einer Hand an die Radioantenne fassen. 

11. General Motors würde Sie zwingen, mit jedem Auto einen Deluxe Kartensatz der Firma Rand McNally mit zu kaufen, auch wenn Sie diesen Kartensatz nicht brauchen oder möchten. Wenn Sie diese Option nicht wahrnehmen, würde das Auto sofort 50% langsamer werden (oder schlimmer). 

12. Immer dann, wenn ein neues Auto von GM vorgestellt werden würde, müßten alle Autofahrer das Autofahren neu erlernen, weil keiner der Bedien-Hebel genau so funktionieren würde, wie in den alten Autos. 

13. Man müßte den "Start"-Knopf drücken, um den Motor auszuschalten. 

Jochen


----------



## Reinhard (26 April 2004)

Hallo Counselor,

war das jetzt nicht der "Erlrouter" in neuer Form?  

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*janratlos' problem is auch meins!*

Hallo Ihr da draußen!

Hilfe - janratlos' problem ist auch das meinige. haargenau das gleiche bootproblem.

das systemereignisprotokoll gibt mir eine ganze menge meldungen mit roten kreuzen (4 x acpi und 5 x disk fehler!!)
beim ntbtlog sieht man, dass ja eine ganze reihe von treibern geladen wurden - einige aber nicht:
Drivers/ NDProxy,lbrtfdc,sfloppy,i2omgmt,changer,cdaudio,PCIDump,Imapi,afd,rdbss,mrxsmb und drei mal ipnat - alle mit einer sys-endung.
insgesamt umfaßt der log ja 53 seiten - davon ist jene mit dem heutigen datum die kürzeste und die scheinbar mit den geringsten fehern.

naja, ich hoffe es besteht hoffnung - soll ich gleich vorgehen wie beim jan?
da fällt mir ein, das breite kabel zur harddisk nervt schon seit geraumer zeit - ein wenig dran drücken und schon klappte es einige male wieder mit dem hochfahren. Eh - ist das das problem?

vielleicht könnt ihr mir da mal einen ratschlag geben.

wäre euch echt dankbar.

grüße aus österreich

con


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*problem*

habe das selbe problem, mein rechner schmiert einfach ab oder fährt mitten drin wenn ich spiele runter, rebootet wie er lustig ist. oder es kommt bluescrenn mit kmixer.sys fehler...
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Version 5.1 (Build 2600)
 6  9 2004 00:35:36.500
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\hal.dll
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\KDCOM.DLL
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Treiber geladen ACPI.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS
Treiber geladen pci.sys
Treiber geladen isapnp.sys
Treiber geladen ohci1394.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\1394BUS.SYS
Treiber geladen pciide.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS
Treiber geladen MountMgr.sys
Treiber geladen ftdisk.sys
Treiber geladen dmload.sys
Treiber geladen dmio.sys
Treiber geladen PartMgr.sys
Treiber geladen VolSnap.sys
Treiber geladen atapi.sys
Treiber geladen nvatabus.sys
Treiber geladen SI3112r.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\SCSIPORT.SYS
Treiber geladen disk.sys
Treiber geladen \WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Treiber geladen sr.sys
Treiber geladen SiWinAcc.sys
Treiber geladen Fastfat.sys
Treiber geladen KSecDD.sys
Treiber geladen NDIS.sys
Treiber geladen nv_agp.sys
Treiber geladen Mup.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\amdk7.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\NVENET.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvax.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\yukonwxp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Imapi.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\itchfltr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\update.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvapu.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ctac32k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\emupia2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\lbrtfdc.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Sfloppy.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\i2omgmt.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Changer.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdaudio.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Treiber geladen Fastfat.SYS
Treiber geladen \??\D:\Programme\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\ghpciscan.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mnmdd.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\PCIDump.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
Treiber geladen \??\D:\Programme\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Antivirus\SAVRTPEL.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\point32.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fips.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Cdfs.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Treiber geladen \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SYMTDI.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aec.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Treiber geladen \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SYMREDRV.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ParVdm.SYS
Treiber geladen \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\PSTRIP.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Aspi32.SYS
Der Treiber wurde nicht geladen \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\PfModNT.sys
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
Treiber geladen \??\D:\Programme\AVPersonal\AVGNTDD.SYS
Treiber geladen \??\C:\Programme\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS
Treiber geladen \??\C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\NPDRIVER.SYS
Treiber geladen \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys


bin verzweifelt


----------



## Counselor (9 Juni 2004)

Passiert das bei allen Spielen oder nur bei einem speziellen Spiel? Was für eine Soundkarte ist denn im Einsatz? Hast du die neuesten Treiber für deine Soundhardware?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Ich spiel counter strike.. da passiert es oft. Hab eine Creative 5.1 Live!
Mein pc macht aber auch reboot oder fährt einfach runter wenn ich z.b. Programme Installier/deinstallier etc. wenn ich nur im internet surfe läuft eigentlich alles normal. mfg


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

p.s. Ich hab ein Asus A7n8x Deluxe, 512 DDR dual channel twinmos cl2.5 gf3ti, xp2800 barton... sonst noch infos?


----------



## Counselor (10 Juni 2004)

Schon mal an ein thermisches Problem gedacht?
http://www.asuscom.de/support/FAQ/faq100_cooling.htm


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

ich hab ein 400 watt netzteil mit 2 Lüfter und ein Artic Cooling lüfter 3400+,mehr nicht. 60-65°C ohne anwendungen, zu viel?


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2004)

Bei uns machen die internen Überwachungsfunktionen der AMD CPU's und Mainboards auch Probleme. Irgendwie sind die nicht richtig ausgereift.
Das System stellt sich dann selber aus, damits nicht kaputt geht...

Das könnte eine Ursache bei dir sein....


----------



## Counselor (10 Juni 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns machen die internen Überwachungsfunktionen der AMD CPU's und Mainboards auch Probleme. Irgendwie sind die nicht richtig ausgereift. Das System stellt sich dann selber aus, damits nicht kaputt geht... Das könnte eine Ursache bei dir sein....


 Oder das BIOS riegelt bei 65° C ab und schaltet den Rechner ab. Also auch mal die BIOS Einstellungen checken!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Ne macht mein bios nicht denk ich


----------

